# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > Spoilers >  Ben & Lisa: Let Loose (Spoilers)

## Bryan

Starting from this Monday on E4: 9:00pm, there will be a new Hollyoaks spin-off series starring Ben and Lisa.

For the next 15 weeks, all spoilers about this show show can be done in the thread   :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

*General Dicussion of this show can be done here:*

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...785#post182785

----------


## Abbie

wow im lovin this board already lol and has anyone seen the adverts for it cos it looks like someone is getting married in it

----------


## di marco

yeh ive seen the ads, looks good, im so disappointed i cant see it  :Sad:

----------


## Abbie

> yeh ive seen the ads, looks good, im so disappointed i cant see it


awwwwwwwwwww

----------


## Abbie

guess what?
ive only just found out its on once a week!!!!!!
i never knew that..... it hought it would be on for half an hour 5 days a week but its not its on for 1 hour monday at nine!!!!!!

----------


## Bad Wolf

am i the only one not looking forward to this?  all lisa does ia whing and moan

----------


## Abbie

awwww i cant wait 
and its only two more days lol

----------


## emma_strange

> am i the only one not looking forward to this?  all lisa does ia whing and moan


exactly what i think...i dont think I'm even going to bother watching  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

> am i the only one not looking forward to this? all lisa does ia whing and moan


Nope you are not, I am not looking forward to it either, hence, won't be watching.

----------


## kirsty_g

i will be

----------


## Abbie

i cant wait to watch it and its on tonight yay :P :Big Grin:

----------


## Abbie

> i will be


yay  :Cheer:

----------


## littleangel

> yay


i cant wait either! it looks really good lol thumbsup

----------


## Katy

i havent decided whether to watch it yet.

----------


## emma_strange

if lisa is anything like what she is in regular hollyoaks it wont be good

----------


## Katy

thats what ive been thinking. i might give it a try tonight and if sh whines im turning it off.

----------


## Bad Wolf

such a shame, spooks is on at the same time!

----------


## Abbie

aw i thought it was well good last night and funny

----------


## melons1976

What happened in it?

----------


## Abbie

Episode 2
19/09/2005 
BEN AND LISA ARE STILL TRYING TO ADJUST to their new surroundings and flatmates. The opportunity to stand in for one of Alex's rank of limo drivers leads to Ben winning a bet and losing his trousers, while Lisa discovers more about Jenny and tackles the delicate issue of what to do with a stack of unopened wedding presents. 

Meanwhile the precise nature of the relationship between Ally and Alex, and also Luke and his girlfriend, continues to give both Ben and Lisa food for thought.

----------


## Jenbobber

i'm not really into this, they are just acting so different its fake!!!!

----------


## kelly05

Is it true that Lisa cheats on Ben with Luke? I think I read it somewhere!!
I really love this show  :Cheer:

----------


## Abbie

ooooooh i dont no this is geetign intereesting i so love it but i want to see more of ben an lisa instead of jenny

----------


## Abbie

next eppy look really good i so cant wait

----------


## Jade

I'm slowly getting into it now!

Lisa and Luke??? mm dont like the sound of that I like Lisa and Ben as a couple

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Aww i love it, but i always forget when it's on, or happen to turn over just as it;'s finnishing, or on an episode i've already seen!! lol

----------


## di marco

> Is it true that Lisa cheats on Ben with Luke? I think I read it somewhere!!
> I really love this show


oooo if that happens maybe ben would move back to hollyoaks and then id get to see him!

----------


## Abbie

> oooo if that happens maybe ben would move back to hollyoaks and then id get to see him!


lol its not true

----------


## di marco

> lol its not true


oh well i can wish lol! i mean lisa came back the other day so ben could *wishes*

----------


## Abbie

> oh well i can wish lol! i mean lisa came back the other day so ben could *wishes*


yer i know i missed that eppy i was so sad

----------


## di marco

> yer i know i missed that eppy i was so sad


i saw it, i was sad ben wasnt with her lol!

----------


## Abbie

> i saw it, i was sad ben wasnt with her lol!


awwwwwwwwwww bless you

----------


## Debs

does alex die??????????

----------


## CrazyLea

nope he dont ... luckily

----------


## Angeltigger

ben might come back- just to move his stuff out of Becca house.. he has no-one to come and see where as lisa had her family who was moving away

----------


## Sarabelle

I kinda of got bored with Let Loose but caught a advert for it the other day - what happens to Lisa, why she on a stretcher?  She's not self-harming again  :Confused:

----------


## Angeltigger

> I kinda of got bored with Let Loose but caught a advert for it the other day - what happens to Lisa, why she on a stretcher? She's not self-harming again


she sure is, she think ben fancy ally

----------


## Chloe-Elise

> I kinda of got bored with Let Loose but caught a advert for it the other day - what happens to Lisa, why she on a stretcher? She's not self-harming again


She started self harming again because she felt guilty about her and Nathan and she was upset about Ally and Ben. She cut her arm really deep and had to go to hospital.

----------


## Amz84

> She started self harming again because she felt guilty about her and Nathan and she was upset about Ally and Ben. She cut her arm really deep and had to go to hospital.


OMG!! I missed that episode was that yesterdays one?

----------


## Chloe-Elise

Yeah, she got took to hopital yesterday. You can watch it again on sunday night on e4 though  :Smile:

----------


## Amz84

I'll have to try remem i'll tape it jus encase.

----------


## Abbie

> She started self harming again because she felt guilty about her and Nathan and she was upset about Ally and Ben. She cut her arm really deep and had to go to hospital.


that was a great eppy last night it was the best one so far i cant wait to see the next one

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i love this program poor lisa and ben though

----------


## dudette_250

Anyone know where i good get a good episode guide to Let loose???

----------


## diamond1

search mersey tv along with hollyoaks let loose on google and theres a let loose special website which basically has episode accounts,character profiles

also the e4 website has a detective game where you search the channel 4 website for clues which is now outdated

and finally IMB has some stuff about it too 

I hope this helps

----------

